# Max sled width (cut width) for table saw table?



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello,

I am interested in potentially making a crosscut sled. I have looked at a couple of designs but I am unsure about the below.

If the largest piece of material I want to be able to cut is 24" (4x8 plywood sheet ripped in half). Is it possible to accommodate 24 inches of cutting space in front of a blade? I would assume you would have to fashion some type of infeed table with miter slots?

I have a Rigid TS3650 and off hand I think the table width is 27". So you can see the dilemma. I usually just rip this with the fence.

Thanks


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

if the material is that wide, I would think the fence would be the proper solution. should be sufficient surface area to align with the fence.

angled cuts are another matter of course.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

bauerbach said:


> if the material is that wide, I would think the fence would be the proper solution. should be sufficient surface area to align with the fence.
> 
> angled cuts are another matter of course.


Okay thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*more than one way to make a "sled"*

Although I have a large sled I also thought there was a more simple way to get accurate 90 degree crosscuts. I happened to have a couple of similar miter gauges that I paired up and made a common fence as shown in this thread:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/crosscut-sled-jig-30811/

To get more width you would have to extend the length of the miter bars. The common size is 3/8" X 3/4", a common size in cold rolled steel OR aluminum miter bars available from Woodcraft and others. Make your own or buy the commercial ones....

The extended length/width in a typical sled would be a monster and very heavy, so I would eliminate the platform base and just use longer bars to save weight. 
A reinforced fence was all I needed in mine to insure no movement in the fence or binding of the bars in the tracks.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

For wider crosscuts I use a single runner sled with the fence at the _*leading edge*_ (my biggest sled accurately crosscuts up to 32") along with a drop off platform of the same base thickness on the other side of the blade to keep the cutoff piece from binding.

Here's an example of a similar design...

http://woodworkersedge.wordpress.com/2013/03/03/another-woodworking-jig/


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sure you can, its is how I cut all my panels. Mine has 1/2 birch plywood base and is not to heavy.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Marv said:


> For wider crosscuts I use a single runner sled with the fence at the _*leading edge*_ (my biggest sled accurately crosscuts up to 32") along with a drop off platform of the same base thickness on the other side of the blade to keep the cutoff piece from binding.
> 
> Here's an example of a similar design...
> 
> http://woodworkersedge.wordpress.com/2013/03/03/another-woodworking-jig/


This is interesting. However, once the piece is cut and it "falls" isn't there risk of it landing on top of the blade again and kicking back?


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

fire65 said:


> Sure you can, its is how I cut all my panels. Mine has 1/2 birch plywood base and is not to heavy.


Do you have an infeed table?
Are you using extended miter bars?
It seems like when pushing the sled initially a portion of it must be hanging off table, how do you make sure you push it parallel to the table surface?


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> Although I have a large sled I also thought there was a more simple way to get accurate 90 degree crosscuts. I happened to have a couple of similar miter gauges that I paired up and made a common fence as shown in this thread:
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/crosscut-sled-jig-30811/
> 
> To get more width you would have to extend the length of the miter bars. The common size is 3/8" X 3/4", a common size in cold rolled steel OR aluminum miter bars available from Woodcraft and others. Make your own or buy the commercial ones....
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion I will keep this solution in mind!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Vexorg said:


> This is interesting. However, once the piece is cut and it "falls" isn't there risk of it landing on top of the blade again and kicking back?


That's what the "drop off platform" I mentioned is for. It's just a piece of material the same thickness as the sled base which sits in the miter slot on the other side of the blade (I use a couple of 3/4" wide blocks glued to the bottom to fit in the miter slot along with a couple pieces glued to each end that hook over the saw table to keep the platform from moving)


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

here's an example of the drop off platform..

http://www.rockler.com/crosscut-sled-drop-off-platform


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Marv said:


> here's an example of the drop off platform..
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/crosscut-sled-drop-off-platform


Oh it's two parts


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Vexorg said:


> Do you have an infeed table?
> Are you using extended miter bars?
> It seems like when pushing the sled initially a portion of it must be hanging off table, how do you make sure you push it parallel to the table surface?


Yes, a good portion of the sled does hang off the table at the start. The bar(s) riding in the miter slots keep it parallel. 

I can cut up to 24" wide both with my home made sled and my Rockler sled.

George


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Vexorg said:


> Do you have an infeed table?
> Are you using extended miter bars?
> It seems like when pushing the sled initially a portion of it must be hanging off table, how do you make sure you push it parallel to the table surface?


Nope. No infeed table and it will sit on the saw and hold a 24" panel. I use two oak runners, one in each miter slot. 
This was built specifically for this job, I have smaller ones for normal use.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Can't find it now but a while ago there was a video posted where a guy had made removable supports for the front of his saw to cut large panels, basically two supports that he could move between as he pushed the material through.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Vex
Your over thinking this thing. My sled can cut 24" wide. When you place the material on the sled the saw is off. Get it square and set. Make sure it's not in the blade and start the saw and make the cut. With the sled the pieces don't fall onto anything. It's the safest way to cross cut on the table saw.

Al


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

It's also the best zero clearance for splinter free cuts


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

I ended up making the panel sled. I've done the 5 cut test and it's pretty accurate.

I need to make the drop off side now.


----------

